

Mass litigation as a revenue stream - jfornear
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/03/50-000-i-new-i-lawsuits-against-movie-downloaders

======
Specstacular
I presume you mean litigation... ligation has a variety of meanings, none of
which typically involve lawsuits...

~~~
jfornear
Thanks, fixed.

------
ErrantX
ahem, why the editorializing of the title? The guidelines suggest avoiding
"gratuitous spin" in titles.

